#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    | Rubik's Cube |

## Mohamed

*  | Rubik's Cube |     



*

     ϡ           Ernő Rubik  1974.

 [IMG]http://img217.images****.us/img217/3503/ernorubik1.jpg[/IMG]
 
         " Magic Cube "      1980   Ideal Toys   .       the German Game of the Year    .

   2009   350              .

           9 ʡ       ɡ       .               .           

[IMG]http://img217.images****.us/img217/3770/rubikscube.jpg[/IMG]


 
 
 

 


 

















See More:   | Rubik's Cube |

----------

